# Cats ganging up on one cat...



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

Three of my male cats (one is 2 year-old, the other two are brothers and about 1 year-old, all neutered) are bullying my older female (3 year-old, spayed).

The older one goes absolutely crazy as soon as he sees her and viciously attacks her. I mean *viciously*. She is declawed and does absolutely nothing to defend herself: she just stays on her back exposing her belly to the other's claws. This has been going on for nearly a year now and all our attempts to "reintroduce" them (she is my boyfriend's cat, the male is mine, and we didn't live together previously) having failed and practically ended in murder, we just settled on keeping them in separate rooms at all times. Then, all was good. Recently, though, the two younger cats suddenly started stalking her and attacking her for no reason. Now they won't let her eat or use the litterbox in peace! Why? As far as we know, the female cat is healthy. She grew up as an only cat and isn't the friendliest, as in she wants to be left alone to do her own thing... She isn't very active, whereas the others are hyperactive. The only cat she gets along with is my boyfriend's Bengal, whom he got about a year before we moved in together. The Bengal is also declawed. He gets along fine with the others. Any idea? This is getting stressful for everyone involved!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't have ideas, but can tell you that my friend took in a stray 3 years ago and her two resident cats constantly gang up on her - sometimes very viciously. For 3 years this poor cat has lived in terror of them and we cannot figure out what to do otherwise. She (the cat not my friend) finds nice places to hide, but spending your life in terror is no way to live, IMHO. If the relationship between you and BF is serious, I would think about the long term well being of one or the other of the cats.


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

She was definitely living in terror when she had to share a space with my cat. The poor girl wouldn't leave this one spot and peed there because she was too afraid to get to the litterbox. She was obviously miserable. We have been switching them from room to room throughout the day and it's not the most convenient solution, but overall she seems pretty content. Right now, with the other two, it's not so bad. She still goes about her business without fear and the attacks are inconsistent. I'm just afraid it'll escalate, like it did with my cat... Sigh. I wish I could ask them what their problem is.

My boyfriend's mother *might* be willing to take her if things get out of hand. But this would be a very last resort.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_Please_ find a nice home with no other cats for this poor girl. This is no life for this poor girl who lives in fear of being attacked and too afraid to use a litter box. Please inquire at vet offices, shelters or rescues to see if there is someone specifically looking for a_ declawed _cat. There are people who would love to have a declawed cat with no worries it is going to scratch their furniture. Contstant fighting of cats is no way to live for you either, as it's very stressful, and this life is stressful enough without having a home environment that way too. A peaceful home helps us deal with stress and is relaxing and restorative, so think about your own welfare too.


----------



## insubstantial (Jun 14, 2011)

She is not living in fear at the moment. She and my cat (the vicious attacker) are now kept separated at all times, and the other two aren't nearly as bad. They do attack her, but only occasionally and certainly not with the same intensity as my cat. They approach her slowly as if she was prey, facing her... They don't jump her, but they swat at her, with claws. It almost exclusively happens when she is using the litterbox or eating. My apartment is divided into two spacious open air areas, so she has plenty of room to move around and play undisturbed, as well as her own window. It's just not ideal, mostly for us.

If it gets really bad again, we will consider rehoming her, possibly with my boyfriend's mother. But we aren't ready to give up on her just now. I assure you she is totally fine at the moment! We're just worried it'll get worse and wondering if there's anything we can do.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for separating them. Maybe also try some plug-in Feliway diffusers.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The problem is that too much stress usually result in health problems...for cats and people.


----------

